# With how many millions did you get pregnant???



## Barbie0676 (Oct 26, 2006)

For those who had had succesfull IUI's ...  How many million get you pregnant

I know it only takes one though.

My huband numbers had been variable in the 3 IUI's we've had...  11 , 22 and the last one was 7 million and he said that number was probably 'cause he had been drinking.    

Next week we will have the IUI and I'm hoping for good numbers again.

Thank you....


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

i can't answer your question but i had IUI today, sperm count was 12 million and was washed down to 3 million with 80% progression which i was told was fairly good.

Julia


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Although I didn't get pregnant with IUI, our clinic would only put a max of 5mil back in to avoid over crowding, so they said... personally i would have prefered to have all suitable put back in, but you have to trust the pro's good luck x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

wow,  clinics do vary.  Our 1st IUI was abondoned, 2nd was washed down to 7mill,  3rd was 5mill.  Our Dr said they wouldn't do IUI if it was less than 5mill, so we were borderline. We are going for round four this week and I am hoping for some better numbers.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Maybe - you are so right, clinics do seem to differ! Our clinic wont do less than 5 mill either. DH sample was 150 mill  & we had 22 mill put back after washing yesterday with 100% motility. Is there a huge difference between motility & progression?

Liz
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh my god my dh's was only 0.55 million this time but it never goes above 0.6million and it worked first time for us last time  . Our hospital do it 0.5 and above. My fertility nurse says that she sees people with over 100 million and it still doesnt work. Suppose its all down to if the right 1 is in that lot.

Luv sally x x 

P.S good luck to those in 2ww im due to test next fri/sat


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning,

Just want to say good luck to this weeks basters   Barbie & Maybe 

And hope the rest of you aren't going to   on the 2ww! 

Good luck for testing at the end of the week Sally,

Liz
xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm not sure if there is a difference btwn motility and progression.  I'll check my zita west book.

Thanks for the good luck Magpie.

Good luck Barbie


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say even though we had to use donor sperm, on our last DIUI they put in 15 million of the little swimmers.  But it is all down to one brave little swimmer who is prepared to swim that little bit further than the rest.  Good luck to all of you who are waiting to be basted.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,

Answer to motility and progression.

Motility is the percentage of sperm that are swimming. Progressive motility is the percentatge that are swimming straight and fast enough to fertilize an egg.

We had our 4th IUI today,  unfortunately only 3mill.  Our Doc actually did go ahead even though he said they won't if it is less that 5mill. He has said if this cycle fails he will put us on list for NHS IVF.  Our area do 1 and we could hopefully do it in the early part of the new year. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Maybe,

Thank you for the info.

Sending you lots of     for your IUI cycle. As we have said before it only takes one !!

Liz
x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,

can we stick this,  it seems to be a very common question


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

WE had basting on Monday and hubby produced 12 million which was washed to 5 million with 95% progession and 3/4. 

It worked first time before and I think he has 7 million...not too sure though. 

Best of luck everyone....


----------

